# جديـد السيارات في معرض فرانكفورت الدولي 2009



## مهندسة توتا (28 سبتمبر 2009)

" معرض فرانكفورت الدولي للسيارات لعام 2009 "

 أستون مارتن رابيد موديل 2010 وهي السيارة التي طال إنتظارها وتقوم رابيد على القاعده
 التحتيه لـ DB9 وتشاركها نفس محركها المكون من 12سلندر بسعة 6لترات و470حصان​








 أودي A5 سبورت باك موديل 2010 وهي إستمرار لتوجه الكثير من مصنعي السيارات 
 لإنتاج سيارات كوبيه بأربعة أبوب
 وتتوفرA5 بمحركات من 4 و6 سلندرات أقواها بقوة 265حصان
 










 أودي e-tron النموذجية وهي سيارة كهربائية بالكامل تقوم على أربع محركات كهربائيه إثنان
 للعجلات الأماميه وإثنان للعجلات الخلفيه تنتج هذه المحركات مجتمعه 313حصان عند 4500د
 وتتسارع من0-100 في 4,8ثانيه
 









 أوديR8 رودستر 2011 بسقف قماشي قابل للطي ومحرك يحبس الأنفاس مكون 
 من10إسطوانات سعته 5,2لتر يولد 525حصان يطلقها من 0-100 خلال 4,1ثانيه











بنتلي مولسان موديل 2011 سيارة فائقه الفخامة بتصميم كلاسيكي وقوه هادره ناتجه من محركها 
 ثماني الأسطوانات وشاحني هواء توربو بسعة 6,75 لتر يولد 512حصان وعزم رهيب مقداره 
 1020 نيوتن/متر عند 1800 د فقط​ 
 






يتبع
​


----------



## مهندسة توتا (28 سبتمبر 2009)

BMW الفئه الخامسه جران توريزمو موديل 2010 وكالعادة يتحفنا هذا الصانع الألماني الجرئ
 بإبتكارات لم تخطر على بالنا فبعد X6 حان دور الفئة الخامسه جران توريزمو لتأسس فئه جديدة
 عباره عن خليط من سيارات السيدان و سيارات الـSUV بقالب مبتكر وبمحركات قويه تتشارك
 بأن جميعها توربينيه ب6 و8 سلندرات و306 و407 أحصنه على التوالي










BMW EfficientDynamics Concept وهي سياره إختباريه رياضيه هجينه بمحرك توربو
 ديزل مكون من 3 إسطوانات بسعة 1,5 لتر يحرك المحور الأمامي ومحرك آخر كهربائي يحرك
 المحور الخلفي ويولد هذان المحركان 356حصان وعزم مهول وهو 858 نيوتن/متر يدفعها من
 السكون الـ 100 خلال 4,8ثانيه





 ​




برابوس E V12 وهي نسخه معدله من مرسيدس بنز E-CLASS محدودة الأصدار بـ10 سيارات
 فقط وبمحرك أقل مايوصف به أنه مجنون ويتألف هذا المحرك من 12سلندر بسعة 6,3 لتر مزود
 بشاحني توربو يولد قوه جباره هي 800 حصان وعزم لايصدق وهو 1420نيوتن/متر محدد
 الكترونيا عند 1,100 نيوتن/مترٌ تتوفر عند 2100 د يطلقها من 0-100 في 3.7 ثانيه وتصل
 لسرعه نهائيه هي 370 كم والسعر 498,000 يورو​ 









بوغاتي جاليبير الأختباريه وهي صالون فاخره تشترك مع فايرون في محركها المكون من 16
 إسطوانه بسعة 8 لتر لكن مع أمكانية إستخدام الوقود الحيوي (الإثينول) في جاليبير ولم تفصح
 بوغاتي عن أرقام هذا المحرك ​ 









فيراري 458 إيتاليا موديل 2011 تقول فيراري عن هذه السياره أنها تختلف عن شقيقاتها في كل
 شي إبتدأً من المحرك و التصميم والديناميكيات القياده وحتى الأنسيابيه وتعتمد فيراري 458 
 إيتاليا على محرك وسطي جديد بتقنيات سباقيه مكون من 8 إسطوانات سعته 4,5 لتر وهو أول 
 محرك في تاريخ فيراري مزود بتقنيه البخاخ المباشر ويولد هذا المحرك 570حصان عند 9000دد 
 أي 127حصان/لتر وهو رقم إستثنائي في هذه الفئه وتتسارع 458إيتاليا مع هذا المحرك الرائع 
 من 0-100 في 3,4 ثانيه وسرعه قصوى تصل الى 325 كم





​





فيات 695 أباراث تريبوتو فيراري وهي نسخه رياضيه من فيات 500 التي حصدت العديد من
 الجوائز وتتميز هذه النسخه الرياضيه عن شقيقتها بتعليقها الرياضي و بمحركها المكون من
 4سلندرات بسعة 1,4 لتر مع شاحن توربو يولد 180 حصان





 ​


يتبع
​


----------



## مهندسة توتا (28 سبتمبر 2009)

لمبورغيني ريفينتون رودستر 2010 واحده من أكثر سيارات العالم حصريه حيث لم ينتج منها 
 إلا 20 سياره فقط و بسعر 1,1مليون يورو للسياره الواحده .تندفع ريفينتون رودستر بنفس محرك
 شقيقتها مورتشيلاغو SV وهو محرك من 12سلندر بسعة 6,5 لتر يولد 670حصان وتنطلق
 ريفينتون رودستر من 0-100 في 3,4 ثانيه وسرعتها القصوى 330 كلم









رانج روفر سبورت أوتوبيوجرافي 2010 وهي فئه للأشخاص الذين يريدون وضع لمساتهم
 الشخصيه على سياراته الخاصه ومن أبرز التغييرات لموديل 2010 واجهه معدله وجنوط جديده
 20 إنش ومحرك جديد 8 سلندر بسعة 5 لترات يولد 375 حصان ومع سوبرشارجر 
 يولد 510 أحصنه











لكزس LF-CH الأختباريه وهي هاتشباك رياضيه قد تدخل بها لكزس 
 قطاع جديد في المستقبل ولم تفصح لكزس عن أية تفاصيل عن هذه السياره​ 









مازيراتي جران توريزمو كابريو موديل 2011 على عشاق هذه السياره الرائعه الانتظار لمده
 تقارب العام لرؤية هذه التحفه في شوارع المدينه فبعد جران توريزمو كوبيه حان وقت الفئه
 المكشوفه التي وفرتها مازيراتي بسقف قماشي قابل للطي خلال 28 ثانيه لتكون بذلك أول سياره
 مكشوفه بأربع مقاعد في تاريخ مازيراتي .وتندفع هذه السياره بعجلاتها الخلفيه عبر محرك مكون
 من ثماني سلندرات سعته 4,7 لتر يولد 440حصان وعلبة تروس أوتوماتيكيه بست سرعات





 





مازداCX-7 موديل2010 لقد حققت هذه السياره نجاحاً ساحقاً منذ إطلاقها عام 2006 في
 الولايات المتحده و2007 في اليابان أوروبا فقد تم بيع 165,000 وحده حتى ديسمبر 2008 
 وحصدت 10 جوائز عالميه .هذا النجاح جعلت مازدا تقرر تسويق هذه السياره لبقية دول العالم 
 خصوصاً بعد النجاح المذهل لشقيقتها الكبرى 
 CX-9 . وتختلف CX-7 عن شقيقتها الكبرى أنها لخمس ركاب 
 ومحركها رباعي الإسطوانات مزود بشاحن هواء توربو سعته 2,3 يولد 260حصان





​




رولز رويس جوست موديل 2010 وهي الشقيقه الصغرى للفانتوم. وتتشارك جوست مع الفئه
 السابعه من BMW في الهيكل مما يعني أنها ليست مثل الفانتوم المبنيه على قاعدة من الألمنيوم
 بل قاعدة جوست من الفولاذ وذلك لتقليل التكلفه.لكن جوست تتميز بأن محركها مختلف عن فانتوم
 وعن سيارات BMW المالكه لرولز رويس وهو محرك جديد ثنائي التوربو سعته 6,6 
 يولد 563حصان و عزم دوران كبير مقداره 780نيوتن/متر يتوفر عند 1500د فقط 
 مما يمنح المحرك مرونه مذهله وعلى جميع السرعات





​


تم بحمد الله

الموضوع منقول من
http://www.assayyarat.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1940064#post1940064


 ​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (28 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله ماشاء الله
جزاكى الله خيرا مهندسة توتا


----------



## مهندسة توتا (28 سبتمبر 2009)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> بسم الله ماشاء الله
> جزاكى الله خيرا مهندسة توتا


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (28 أكتوبر 2009)

الموضوع جميل والسيارات جميلة جدا .. بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندسة توتا ، مع تحياتي 
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## dummy (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## modE89 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

يااااااااااااااااااااااااه يا بورباس
تكنولوجيا المانيه 
هذا ما ابحث عنه
سيارة احلامي
مشكووووووووووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## عايض (23 أكتوبر 2010)

thank


----------

